# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Zeo Mobile: Sleep Management Meets Smartphone - InformationWeek

## Dream Guide Team

*Zeo Mobile: Sleep Management Meets Smartphone**InformationWeek*They've already worked with experts in *lucid dream* management. Learn the secrets to getting your employees to share and collaborate with one another in this Enterprise 2.0 webcast. Here's a hint--it's not about the technology, it's about your people! *...**and more »*

----------

